

FCC Kills Net Neutrality Hours After Comcast Introduces Nationwide Data Caps - ep103
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Confirms-Usage-Caps-Going-Nationwide-After-Trials-128963

======
ep103
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/05/15...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2014/05/15/fcc-approves-plan-to-allow-for-paid-priority-on-
internet/)

The FCC proposal is supposed to prevent ISPs from degrading their non-fast
lane service, but clearly that doesn't include data caps in Comcast's mind.

COMING SOON: 5 GB / Month non-fast lane access.

